# talk about transition era...



## kursplat

http://www.ameshistoricalsociety.org/exhibits/tribune/07/wf_0735.htm


----------



## jzrouterman

The first six years of my life I grew up with the steam engines. I remember the first multi-diesel engine freight I ever saw. The train was so long and was being pulled by four F7 type engines. I kept hollering "Look how many engines there are!!" as this huge freight rumbled by. I had never seen anything like this before, and to me this was a big event. I remember how there was no chug-a-lug noise or massive amount of smoke with it as there was with the steam engines. 

Instead, it had the sound of the diesels. To me they sounded like massive power. I just stood there messmorized As I watched them rumble by, as they were so different from the steam engines. As Dad and I stood there watching this train go by, I remember him saying with a little sadness in his voice "This is the way of the future. The steamers are dying. Pretty soon they'll all be gone." Time proved him right. 

From the moment that I first seen this new type of train, I kept asking how were they driving the extra engines? I remember as a young boy, this above anything else, I had to find the answer to. I just had to know how they did it. I think this is when I got hooked on trains as they and everything about them have facinated me ever since. I mean, the more I learned about them, the more facinated I became with them.

Routerman


----------



## tjcruiser

Routerman,

Nice recollections. How old are you?

TJ


----------



## Gansett

I remember the steamers which were either NY,NH & H which evolved into the New Haven line. By the mid 50's there were very few NY,NH & H left so I guess I saw the last of the NH steamers. I vividly remember seeing a diesel the first time WOW! Tracks weren't that far from my house back then and we kids used to put pennies on the tracks. Those guys on the trains were always friendly, always waving to us.

TJ, there was a RR bridge between Barrington and Warren. My Dad and I were fishing off it when a fast mover appeared. My Dad grabbed the fishing poles in one hand and me in the other and off we went. I don't remember my feet hitting the ground. I DO remember the constant whistle blasts. We went right home then, maybe Dad needed clean underwear?

I might have posted this before but it's a good way to spend a few hours.

http://sites.google.com/site/rhodeislandrailroads/home


----------



## tjcruiser

JackC said:


> I might have posted this before but it's a good way to spend a few hours.
> http://sites.google.com/site/rhodeislandrailroads/home


Nice link.

I know this view well:










Sakonnet River Bridge ... The truss structure was taken down a few years ago. The stone piers remain. Last train to cross was a long, long time ago.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman

tjcruiser said:


> Routerman,
> 
> Nice recollections. How old are you?
> 
> TJ


Thanks. I'll be 62 on the 21st of this month. I was born in 1949. 

Routerman


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

jzrouterman said:


> Thanks. I'll be 62 on the 21st of this month. I was born in 1949.
> 
> Routerman


So, you're just a young whippersnapper, right?


----------



## jzrouterman

gunrunnerjohn said:


> So, you're just a young whippersnapper, right?


Well said. Now the secret is out!! :laugh::laugh:


----------

